

API building in Rails: How to make Rails, Grape and Her work together - szymo
http://codetunes.com/2014/how-to-make-rails-grape-and-her-work-together-with-caching/

======
chytreg
There is no magic with usage of faraday-http-cache. IMHO you should clearly
point how to setup grape to send cache headers. Without cache headers faraday-
http-cache won't work.

